# Dealing with thunderstorms



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Living in tornado alley, I've made it a habit to check the weather before heading out for any long distance travel. I can see if you are in the mountains or forest, its sometimes difficult to see a storm coming in the distance and make haste for safety. Here we can see them from 50-60 miles away :lol: 
Good article on safety in lightening. The "get small" advice is really good. I know its tough but in a life and death situation you have to think of yourself first above your horse.


----------



## MissasEquineDesign (May 17, 2010)

Good advice! I've only ever been caught in a couple thunderstorms, and for one we happened to be pretty high up and in the woods, with nowhere else to go. The only thing that really happened was a branch fell and almost hit one of the riders in the head, knocking the saddle bags off his horse. It was windy, so a bit worrisome since we were in the woods. Everyone got off and tied up the horses, and the storm passed very quickly. Definitely a memorable event to talk about around the fire that night!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Off topic but what the heck.

Roseville, up near Zanesville right? Used to live drive north from Athens to Zanesville a bit, and seem to remember a tiny berg with that name.


----------



## MissasEquineDesign (May 17, 2010)

Trails said:


> Off topic but what the heck.
> 
> Roseville, up near Zanesville right? Used to live drive north from Athens to Zanesville a bit, and seem to remember a tiny berg with that name.


Yep, that's the one! Not very big, you blink and you pass it


----------

